# help Heidi



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I entered the Havabrat in a photo contest-
Could you vote for her and help her WIN?!!
You can vote once per day....Thanks a million!!
http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.cfm?h=6FA4212C769669B7899FFC0F94BBDE63


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver and Comet are in that contest also! 
eep:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Voted Katie! Murphy is in it too! LOL


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

too cute.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Cute photo-loved the glasses. I put my vote in today for Heidi!!  Hmmm. how do I look up Murphy, Comet, and Oliver?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

hartman studio said:


> Cute photo-loved the glasses. I put my vote in today for Heidi!!  Hmmm. how do I look up Murphy, Comet, and Oliver?


Yep, I wondered that, too. I started looking up Murphy, and there were pages and pages of Murphy's. Is there a direct link for Murphy, Comet and Oliver?

I voted for Heidi. By the way, how did she get the Havabrat nickname?ound:

Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I've always loved that photo of Heidi. So Hollywood! 

I'd love to have links to the others in the contest as well. So many fun pics there!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I voted for Miss Heidi.

tried to find oliver comeetand murphy via the seach tool but no luck please post links.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I voted for Cool Ms. Heidi.

I had trouble with the website loading. It kept freezing on me. Good luck, Katie, Sally and Ann.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero is entered this week also....lol
I've voted for Heidi and Murphy...but I can't find Comet and Oliver. Sometimes the pages don't work correctly. Sally can you post their link, please?
A cute chihuahua won the first week....and we know Havs are cuter. 
Cicero's link is......
http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.cfm?h=64FAE82109F6B0CAC5E45ABA39265D63


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Okay, I voted for Cicero and Heidi again. If anyone else has a link, I'll vote.
Gina


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

I've been voting daily! Hope she wins. Great photo and a BEAUTIFUL diva dog!

added votes for cicero....
and added vote for oliver...
goodness....keep checking for more...

:tea:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Cicero is entered this week also....lol
> I've voted for Heidi and Murphy...but I can't find Comet and Oliver. Sometimes the pages don't work correctly. Sally can you post their link, please?
> A cute chihuahua won the first week....and we know Havs are cuter.
> Cicero's link is......
> http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.cfm?h=64FAE82109F6B0CAC5E45ABA39265D63


http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.cfm?h=190A862BEE82AFB2AD9F0B69853A3A30


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Voting daily, good luck to all.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Eek, those votes are way too low. We can do better than that for all entered! Good luck you guys!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Jan...there are a ton of dogs on that site. I think this is going to be hard to win even a weekly spot to get in the finals.

Everyone just keep the votes up, please

I did a search on "Cicero" and he is the only one on the site...lol...now is that a surprise to anyone.  DH knew a man a long time ago named Cicero Ramey....and loves to say the name. Last week he said we might could get another Hav and name him Ramey....!!!!! Well, I will take another one no matter what I have to call him!!! I will have a "sweetie pie" and a "honey bun".:tea:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> I will have a "sweetie pie" and a "honey bun".:tea:


:cheer2:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Voting for all who have a link. :tea:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Everytime this thread pops up, I still have to laugh about havabrat...I think I'm gonna steal that name for Marble. I voted for everyone again, but can you vote for multiple dogs in one day? I wasn't sure if it was one vote per dog daily or one vote period daily. Gina


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you all so much to everyone that has voted!!
Ahhhhh yes, the Havabrat- you would just have to meet her and you would see it is quite fitting.....she gets called the Havabrat at least once a day- *sigh*


----------

